# Flounder Jigs



## SmoothLures

Tied up some flounder jigs...1/2 and 3/4 oz sparkie heads in all the usual colors. Would imagine a trout would whack them too.


----------



## lurebuilder

Nice. I build the same jig for flounder but with a black nickel hook


----------



## bigjim5589

Looks great! I like them sparkie heads too!


----------



## ASK4Fish

I WANT SOME!!!!! Lol they look great, would love to see them in my box!! All jokes aside great work, especially the two tone


----------



## SmoothLures

Thanks guys. Really liking this head. Gonna put em to the test next week.


----------



## ironman172

They look nice!


----------



## IPNURWATER

Nice job


----------



## narfpoit

lurebuilder said:


> Nice. I build the same jig for flounder but with a black nickel hook


What model hooks are you using?


----------



## SmoothLures

narfpoit said:


> What model hooks are you using?


If money is no object the Owner 5316 and 5319 jighooks are about impossible to beat.


----------



## lurebuilder

That Owner 5319 is a beast, without a doubt the strongest jig hook made. I really like the 5317 too.


----------



## SmoothLures

lurebuilder said:


> That Owner 5319 is a beast, without a doubt the strongest jig hook made. I really like the 5317 too.


I make pompano jigs on 5316's. Owners are awesome hooks all around.


----------



## andypat

You guys must fish out of boats. For beach flounder I use lures like this. Click on picture to see lures better. Them jigs you made look great.


----------



## "ReelDeal"

Nice catch Andy! You are dragging in some nice fish from the surf!

Great looking jigs, SmoothLures! Hope they worked out well for you. 

R/D


----------



## Fishman

What style mold are you using?


----------



## SmoothLures

Fishman said:


> What style mold are you using?


Me? Those are Do-It Molds sparkie heads.


----------



## Razor1138

Smooth: Are those jigs for on a boat or from the surf/pier? (New to the idea of jigs in the ocean...I mostly surf fish) Mainly wondering because a lady at work gave me her late fathers fishing tackle boxes and it has some jigs like your's, except probably 20 yrs or older. Also has some wood lures as well.


----------



## SmoothLures

Razor1138 said:


> Smooth: Are those jigs for on a boat or from the surf/pier? (New to the idea of jigs in the ocean...I mostly surf fish) Mainly wondering because a lady at work gave me her late fathers fishing tackle boxes and it has some jigs like your's, except probably 20 yrs or older. Also has some wood lures as well.


Surf and pier for me. I add a 4" white Gulp curly tail or a strip of bluefish, mullet, menhaden, etc. Would work from a boat too. 

The hair on those might be dry rotted, but if not they should still catch!


----------



## Razor1138

SmoothLures said:


> Surf and pier for me. I add a 4" white Gulp curly tail or a strip of bluefish, mullet, menhaden, etc. Would work from a boat too.
> 
> The hair on those might be dry rotted, but if not they should still catch!


Might just have to give that a try next season.


----------



## JFord56

I e caught almost as many flounder on a chart lead head jig tipped with mud minnow or strip of fish as I have caught trolling.


----------



## bronzbck1

To much hair on those jigs for my taste to add a grub. Cutbait Bob does it right at ES Lures for his grub jig. He puts hair on the sides none on the top and bottom on his grub jigs. Just enough to add flash, not trying to add two lures into one!


----------



## philos

Very nice work there.


----------



## Tristan

Very nice work, indeed!

What's the advantage of the Sparkie jig vs. other types?


----------



## bigjim5589

Hey Tristan, Sparkies tend to sit upright when sitting on the bottom. Not the only head style that does that, but many other style simply fall over on the side, so have to be kept moving. That's one reason I like the Sparkie for flounder fishing.

Smoothlures may have other reasons he uses them.


----------



## SmoothLures

bigjim5589 said:


> Hey Tristan, Sparkies tend to sit upright when sitting on the bottom. Not the only head style that does that, but many other style simply fall over on the side, so have to be kept moving. That's one reason I like the Sparkie for flounder fishing.
> 
> Smoothlures may have other reasons he uses them.


That is why I use them...Ultra minnows lay flat on one side when rested. Good for vertical jigging or swimming but not casting and working on the bottom IMO.


----------

